

Deploy Rails apps direct from GitHub to Heroku in a single click (Rails Rumble) - jasoncodes
http://koideploy.com/

======
zrail
Yeah, you're going to have to tell me more about what this actually does
before I give you write permission on my private repos.

~~~
jasoncodes
Unfortunately GitHub's OAuth API doesn't let us get read access to private
repos without also having write access.
<http://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes>

We would like to make write access optional later on for users who only need
to deploy public repos. I'm not sure if this is actually possible or not
though. It'd be great if GitHub added more authentication options.

~~~
freerobby
It would be useful if you had a demo or explanation of the process before
requiring Oauth. The bottleneck for me is that I don't want to Oauth via
Github until I know I'm going to use your product.

~~~
twe4ked
Yeah, we will try to get a screen cast out soon. We didn't spend to much on
the marketing side of things.

------
redguava
Heroku has already simplified deployment and hosting. I am not sure I see the
need to put a further wrapper around it.

------
hayksaakian
A restful API would be cool

